# [SOLVED] Another HDMI-to-DVI problem



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new here, and I found this forum after researching a problem I'm having with my brand spanking new laptop and monitor setup. Basically, I'm having this guy's problem (check it out, it's short), with a couple of variations.

Like alasalius, my monitor (an Achieva QHD270) has a DVI "in", and my computer an HDMI "out". Following the suggested advice, I'm using an HDMI(M)-to-DVI(F) converter on the computer side, and plugging the DVI cord straight into the monitor. It doesn't seem to be working. My laptop can detect the monitor, but the monitor just won't display. Worse, when I try to define a multiple-screen config, I get a blue screen and a "System Service Error".

I tried connecting the monitor the other way (HDMI cord and the converter on the monitor), but my laptop wouldn't even detect the connection then. I also tried connecting the monitor to my Xbox 360 (both ways), but with no joy there either.

Am I doing something wrong? Am I missing something obvious? Is the thing broken, or did I *shudder* get a turkey?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Hello Uncle Ovid and welcome to TSF,

Could you provide us with the brand and full model number of your laptop?


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

It's an ASUS K53S.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Does your monitor support VGA input?

I would suspect one of two problems with the DVI/HDMI adapter.

1. The adapter is faulty
2. The HDMI cable is faulty.

As far as I know, the adapters only support one-way thoroughput. This means a DVI-D to HDMI adapter will only convert DVI-D to HDMI wheras an HDMI to DVI-D adapter is opposite. I could be wrong, but this is my experience.

Newegg.com - BYTECC 6 ft. HDMI High Speed Male to DVI-D Male Single Link Cable Model HMD-6


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

No, the monitor does not support VGA input.

So it's an adapter problem? I didn't get screwed on the monitor? *whew* I'll check out that cable and see if it works.


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

I should point out that I'm not using an HDMI _cable_. I'm using a DVI cable, and an adapter on my laptop HDMI port.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

I cannot say for certainty that the monitor is good or not.

You need to check the monitor using a native DVI-D output.


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Heya. It's been a while, but I dug up a DVI-HDMI cable that you recommended. Sadly, no dice. I'm getting exactly the same thing as before: a little glow to say it's getting a signal, detection from my Display Properties, but no actual image. At least this time my computer didn't blue-screen when I tried to change displays. A step in the right direction?

I still haven't gotten to test it on a native DVI device. Everyone's laptop seems to be HDMI only.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Is your computer showing the display in Display Properties?

Is it set to mirror or extend the desktop?


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

It is showing the display, and identifies it correctly as "QHD270", but that's all. If I try to extend or mirror the desktop and hit "Apply", it just puts up an error window and nothing happens.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

The monitor could be faulty, but you won't know that until you try a native DVI.


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Gotcha. Next step, then. Grr.


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

OK, so I've done a bit of testing, and it turns out that there's nothing wrong with my computer OR the monitor. Near as we can figure, Achieva's just REAL picky about what you plug into it, and it doesn't seem to want to play with anything that isn't native DVID-D.

So I bit the bullet and just got a new monitor, and now I have a new problem. It converts HDMI-->DVI just fine, but it has a separate audio input jack, and so I have no sound out of my monitor. Not such a problem for the computer, but I don't have an audio outlet on the XBOX I want to use with it.

I guess my question is, is there such a thing as a converter cable like the above, that ALSO has an audio component? And what would you suggest if there isn't?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Why didn't you just purchase a monitor with native HDMI support?


----------



## Uncle Ovid (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Short answer, I live in Korea and 27-inchers don't come HDMI-native around here, or at least aren't readily available. But it's OK. I finally did just step down to a perfectly reasonable 24 inches with TWO HDMI ports and an audio port for speakers.

A happy ending after all, and I learned a valuable lesson about testing connections at the store. ;-) Thanks for all the help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Another HDMI-to-DVI problem*

Glad you got it sorted!


----------

